# G0704 Cnc Conversion



## totalperformance (Apr 5, 2015)

Working on my stepper motors for the cnc conversion. I've got all my connections soldered. Wrapped in wire loom with heat shrink on the ends.


----------



## WRMorrison (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't see it in the pic, but how do you get the heat shrink on when the leads are so short?  Whenever I try to do something similar (with short leads), the heat shrink tube shrinks from the heat of me soldering and I can't move it to cover the soldered connection.

-WRM


----------



## WRMorrison (Apr 5, 2015)

Oh, nevermind...all three wires are covered by heat shrink; not the soldered terminals.

-WRM


----------



## totalperformance (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## davidh (Apr 11, 2015)

exactly what are the 4 conductor plugs and from where ?  I'm just starting my conversion and am just a bit behind you. . .


----------



## totalperformance (Apr 12, 2015)

I bought everything I needed at cnc4pc.com great product support.


----------



## totalperformance (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## wachuko (Aug 28, 2015)

Any updates?


----------

